# Lovers Leap Co.



## Forest Wanderer (Jan 4, 2011)

I found a green bottle. It says Lover Leap Co. on the side of it. It also says Contents 6 1/2 FL OZ. 

  Near the bottom it says VARSITY Lynn Mass and Registered U.S. PAT OFF.

  On the underside of the bottle it says 28 S. 

  That is all of the writing that is on the bottle. 

  It is 6 1/2 to 7 inches tall and has thick glass. 

  Here is a picture 






  Anyone have some information on this bottle? 

  Thank You,
  Parker


----------



## Forest Wanderer (Jan 4, 2011)

Here is a link to another forum i posted it on.

 http://www.treasurequestxlt.com/community/showthread.php?t=48688


----------



## Forest Wanderer (Jan 5, 2011)

Here are some more pictures


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jan 5, 2011)

There's an interesting name for a soda...[8|] and a term you just don't hear too much anymore....Welcome to the forum Parker.


----------



## cyberdigger (Jan 5, 2011)

Welcome to ABN, Parker!
 I checked the link to the other forum.. somebody said they think it's from the 1800's.. that is definitely NOT the case, it's from the 1950's-60's..  it's a soda bottle which had a paper label originally, and it's not worth much.. no joy in telling you this.. it should rinse out nice!


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jan 5, 2011)

I don't recall Lovers Leap by name buy Varsity had a popular Ginger Ale sold at the A&P in Mass back into the 60's or 70's that I remember. A&P is gone but Varsity may be around still for all I know.
 28 could be a year but I don't see a maker. It could be something of a correction to this. http://myinsulators.com/glass-factories/bottlemarks3.html
 Look at 16S under S. States to 23 but that may be the correction.


----------



## delphinis (Jan 5, 2011)

The A&P is still around but only in Conneticut, New York and New Jersey. Was just looking at their website to see if they were still around. I remember , as a kid, there used to be one in Gloucester, Mass which is my hometown.  I have a embossed BIM lover's leap crown top that I found . Unfortunately it has a good size chip taken out of the lip. The embossing says "Lover's leap spring water co. Lynn, mass" 

 Anthony


----------



## Forest Wanderer (Jan 5, 2011)

Appreciate the feedback 

 I find alot of bottles when i am hiking and this is the only one i havn't been able to find information about. I could only find two other bottles (google) that had lover leap co on them. 

 If i figured if they were mass produced there would be a lot more info. 

 Thanks again


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jan 6, 2011)

> A&P is gone


 

 I can remember the great smell of ground coffee at our A & P when I was a kid.[]


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 7, 2011)

Welcome to A-BN, Parker.

 Thanks for bringing this example of the Leaping Lovers. Ya gonna clean it up and put it on your shelf? Were I you, I'd ask the mods to move this to the Soda Section. I think you might get more feedback there.

 T'was a label only Pale Dry Ginger Ale.  Recently, at that electronic auction place two beautifully labeled sodas Failed to sell for $6.00 starting bid.

 The Varsity, on the left, was "North Shore's Favorite," made with the finest selected Ginger well ripened. The Choicest of ingredients and electro-sterilezed water. Smooth and refreshing. Aids digestion." "Lovers' Leap Co.. Lynn and Salem"

 I'm not adept enough to purloin a picture of the label from that listing, alas. There was another less colorful example, that also failed to sell with too high a starting bid, I fear.

 "Kelley P. Ham, proprietor of Lovers Leap Bottling Co." and was an 1896 graduate of The Lynn English High School.

 The earliest reference I could find to the company was in the http://www.lynnhistory.com/Directories/1917/1917Lit-Ly.html The listing was, "Lover's Leap Co (Kelley P Ham) 17-21 Forest"

 Lovers' Leap was also signatory to a petition in 1917, presented by the Eastern Soda Bottlers Association to protest a War Revenue Bill in Congress that would have established many new Taxes on gas, syrup, etc. to finance America's entrance into the First War.

 They were listed as, "Loverâ€™s Leap Co 140 Linwood inc Mass â€™20 Kelley P Ham pres-treas Harry W Lecolst sec bottlers carbonated beverages" in the 1934 Lynn Directory.

 I did fand this listing for a possible ACL version, "VARSITY GINGER ALE       08 OZ.     RED AND WHITE       DK. GREEN W/EMB.     08 1/2  1950 LOVER'S LEAP CO.         LYNN            MASS. "VARSITY PALE DRY GINGER ALE" (B)                    8.9
 # 65080890:  ' Thanks to Christopher Weide.

 Here's a neighbor boy's reminiscence, "During the 1940s, we lived across from the bottling plant. From timt
 to time a tanker truck would come to deliver liquid sugar. If we
 neighborhood kids would show up with a small container while they were
 pumping the sugar, they would give each of us some. It was sure
 good. I'm sure it wasn't good for us, but who knew about those kinds
 of things then?

 Don" From.


----------



## coboltmoon (Jan 7, 2011)

I read a story a couple a weeks ago that A&P had filed for bankruptcy.  


 Surfaceone, the auction you found with the two bottles that went unsold for $6 looks like a steal.  Their was a Mohawk Indian soda for $6 you cant go wrong.


 I had a soda that was called lovers leap but I think it was English and newer then the bottles shown.


----------



## ddoherty (May 26, 2017)

*Lovers Leap*



Forest Wanderer said:


> Here is a link to another forum i posted it on.
> 
> http://www.treasurequestxlt.com/community/showthread.php?t=48688



 So actually, Lover's Leap of Lynn Mass and Varsity Beverage of (now) Conway NH were both owned by Kendal Ham (Kelly was his daughter).  Kendal bottled a lot of different beverages back then under the Varsity & Lover's Leap name including Birch Beer, Ginger Ale, Sunkist, Seltzer or Club soda to name a few.  All this was in addition to the Pepsi-Cola business - he owned the Franchises in Lynn and Conway as well.  

 I now run the Varsity Beverage franchise (owned by my family).  The Lover's Leap business was sold after Kendal passed away - PepsiCo bought it and consolidated it into their other plants.


----------

